# 86 Z31 GLL what radio harness do I buy to install an aftermarket stereo



## deblouthomas (May 22, 2012)

I can't find anything listed on Ebay or anywhere else for the model with the amplifier Help!


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Crutchfield: Car Stereo, Speakers, Home Theater, LCD TV, Digital Cameras


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Get out the soldering iron and make your own harness. Its pretty simple if you have a diagram. I think I used one from ZBUM's website.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

If I recall on the GLL models, unless you want to keep "Bitching Betty", you can simply eliminate the factory amp beneath the passenger seat and wire your stereo directly into the speaker wires post amp. This, however, is not possible on the non-GLL models, as they run a common ground.


----------



## WayneMansfield (Dec 17, 2012)

I once installed a Blaupunkt in my previous 86 300ZX and had to splice in the wires through the amplifier under the right seat. YOu can connect to them by the center tunnel. It just takes a little patience. Crutchfields's instructions were quite complete.

I'm new on the site and looking for a reliable repair shop near Eastern MA or southern NH? Anyone got a recommendation?

thanks!


----------

